# Going to Dan Inosanto's Seminar



## hungfistron (Nov 13, 2007)

Im going in Sept of next year, in Indiana.   Has anyone else been to one of his outings?  If so what should I do to prepare, and how is he about pictures  ??


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2007)

I went to that seminar this year; he even did some Balintawak! tiring, but great stuff. Expect to keep moving and to be hit with a _lot of_ info.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 13, 2007)

Really?  Great to hear you went!! If you could change anything you did what would it be?  And any tips for me, im bringing 3 to 4 guys with me...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, the Evansville folks are a great bunch so I expect you'll have a good time! He goes very quickly through a _lot_ of material. I'm told that by your 3rd or 4th time you start being able to actually process some of it and truly improve but for now I'd want to slow him down a bit!


----------



## tellner (Nov 13, 2007)

hungfistron said:


> Im going in Sept of next year, in Indiana.   Has anyone else been to one of his outings?



It's an experience to be cherished. He is one of the truly great martial artists of the modern age. I've been to several and have always been blown away.



> If so what should I do to prepare,


There's no way to tell what he's going to teach. It will be some combination of what the host is interested in, what he's interested in showing, what he thinks would benefit the class and the random chaos that rules the universe. Just relax, enjoy, learn as much as you can and don't worry about learning everything because you can't. It's like drinking out of a firehose.



> and how is he about pictures ??


Every martial artist in the civilized world and parts of Texas has a seminar photo of himself standing arm-in-arm with Guro Inosanto


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2007)

You will have a great time.  I always enjoyed myself when I was attending his seminars regularly.


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 13, 2007)

At most of his  outings , video taping is verbotten. So, when there is a break write down what you covered and try to explain it in your own words.  Guro Dan usually follows an outline and it rapidly expands to encompass a lot of stuff- concentrate on the principle or base technique that was shown and play with the  ideas and techniques he builds off of the  base. 

 Guro Dan's shotgun teaching style is hard to follow the first couple of times , but if you  cooncentrate on the Ideas not the techniques- you will do well.

Bring water, towel, extra t shirts, and an open mind.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 13, 2007)

Make sure everyone with you takes notes, you might break things up by having one person always try to note the first variation he does, one the 2nd, ect. Guro Inosanto throws a lot of material at you and it will be overwhelming. He rarely shows the same thing twice in a row, and when he says he will show something "slowly" it generally means about the fastest the rest of us can hope to be 

Bring your notes to lunch with you and expand on them while things are fresh.

Best advice is to bring a video camera and tape yourself and your friends IMMEDIATELY after the seminar doing the material from your notes, before everything becomes a big blur. You will not be allowed to film during the seminar.

My group starting doing this after the last seminar and we now have a pretty high retention level for the material - the video is pretty funny, my instructor with a beer in his hand while we try not to destroy our hotel room.

Guro Inosanto is pretty good about taking pictures with people afterwards.

I hope I'll get to see him again next year.

Have fun,

Shawn


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys for all the advice.  There are about 4 guys that I work with all from different marital arts backgrounds, but we are all interested in attending the seminar.  We will make sure to take notes, and do the video taping after (man I should have thought of that)  everything is over on both days.  Im so excited about it, I dont think I can wait until sept 

Once again thanks for all your kind words...


----------



## stickarts (Nov 15, 2007)

I enjoyed a seminar with him and enjoyed meeting him. Good advice on taking good notes! it was a bit fast past paced when I went but a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Jimi (Nov 16, 2007)

Go and have fun. I am envious, I am not near anyone who will host Guro Dan. You lucky Dog you. Peace Jimi


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 26, 2007)

Man I cannot wait to go, I called to get the official info on his Seminar next year and im waiting for the mail to arrive.

Anyone else excited, anyone else wanna go?  Maybe I should rent a bus


----------

